# cordless tools, largest selection for single battery?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I am needing new cordless tools so *I want to know which manufacturer has the largest selection of tools that use the same battery*.


Ayuh,..... *ALL* of them...
From the inexpensive Riobi to the professional grades of Dewalt, They *All* build many tools using a particular voltage battery...
All 18v Dewalt tools use the same batteries....
All 18v Milwaukee tools use the same batteries...
Ditto the other brands...


----------



## rig (Nov 29, 2009)

No kidding

I'm trying to find out which manufacturer has the most tools that work on a single battery.

Ryobi claims to have 35+, but I can only find about 25, I sent them an email.

Porter Cable, I count about a dozen.

Black and decker, I count about 20.

Hatachi, I count about a dozen.

That as far as I have gotten so far.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## hankscorpio (Feb 10, 2009)

i think you are going to find that Ryobi has the most. The nice thing about their set is that the li-ion's are interchangeable with the ni cads too. So you could essentially buy something cheap now and if you find you are burnign through the drill or something you could add a li-ion (and charger) and use that for your primary tool and use the nicads for other things like radios, fans, vacuums etc.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

A 19.2v battery gives you (19.2/18)^2 = 1.14 = 14% more power than an 18v battery. 

For endurance look to the battery Amp-Hour rating. 2.0 A-h seems common.

Also check your price/performance ratio, performance being measured in lb-in of torque, watts, watt-hours and RPM.


----------



## Jopopsy (Oct 6, 2009)

If you want selection, go w/ DeWALT. Many many tools available - easy to find - 3 year warranty.


----------



## aggreX (Aug 15, 2008)

Ryobi probably has the largest selection of power tools using the same battery. Ryobi is innovative but not all of the 35+ Ryobi lineup are that great of a power tool. IMO the blue drill, impact driver, radio, light work fine but the reciprocating saws are weak for example. The 18V jigsaw looks interesting for light duty without a cord.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

i use craftsman's c3 line of 19.2v tools. definitely not professional grade, but pretty good for the casual user.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Feb 2, 2009)

Makita by far has the most hands down.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Rigs,
Why don't you make a list of the tools you actually think you would need, then research the manufacturers. Milwaukee makes a cordless copper tubing cutter, do you need one of those? Unless you are a plumber, probably not. It's like asking what car manufacturer makes the most options, and choosing your next vehicle based on that. Be a better idea to maybe take one for a test drive. Do the same with the tools. There are tool shows going on periodically in most major cities. Find one of these shows and go talk to the reps directly and try the tools out. You can sink a lot of money in cordless tools. Make sure the tool fits you first. Good luck,
Mike Hawkins


----------

